# East Coast/New England Gangs: Identification, Understanding & More



## Gil

East Coast/New England Gangs: Identification, Understanding, Interdiction and Investigation

http://srrtraining.com/EastCoastGangs.html

*Tuition $ 259 US*
Location of Training: Peabody Police Department

6 Allen's Lane

Peabody, MA 01961

Dates: Wednesday & Thursday, September 21 and 22, 2005

Gangs across the US are ever increasing and gang related violence is proliferating in cities, towns, suburban and rural areas at a rapid and alarming rate. The East Coast and the New England region is no different. East Coast Gangs have been influenced by the extensive drug trade as well as other influences from across the country and overseas gangs. A major concern now facing law enforcement is the business like infrastructure of many gangs. Originally established for the movement of illegal drugs, these same networks, for the right price, could easily traffic terrorists and weapons into and throughout our country.

The simplicity of neighborhood gangs has given way to internationally based gangs who illegally cross our borders to establish footholds in major cities across the United States. Funded by associates in their home country, their purpose is to move drugs throughout their newly claimed strongholds and return the money to organizational leaders in their homeland. If they are challenged, they resort to a vicious, deadly resolution.

In this 2 day dynamic training course, we will expose East Coast Gangs, the New England Gang Problem, Outlaw Biker Gangs, Ethnic gangs such as MS-13, Sureno and Nortenos, Asian gangs, Latin Kings, Los Solidos, People Folk Gangs, Prison gangs, Bloods and Crips and other gangs menacing the East Coast and New England communities. 

East Coast and New England based Gang Experts will share their knowledge, experience and successful tactics for Understanding, Identifying, Interdicting and Investigating gangs with an emphasis on Officer Safety and Survival. 

Understanding and Identifying East Coast Gangs
Gang Identification System
Gang Graffiti 
East Coast Gangs 
New England Gangs 
Prison Gangs 
Outlaw Biker Gangs 
Influences by Other Regions 
Gang Interdiction 
Gang Investigation 
Gang Prevention 
Officer Safety and Survival for Dealing with Gangs

*Lead Instructor: *[font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Det. Sgt. Lou Savelli*, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated officers in NYPD history. He was the Detective Squad Commander of the Terrorism Interdiction Unit (TIU) which was formed on 9/11/01. It's mission: investigate the attacks on the World Trade Center and seek out Al Qaeda sleeper cells operating in the United States. Prior to the TIU, Sgt. Savelli was the Detective Squad Commander of the Gang Division Major Case Squad. This unit was created from the NYPD's first Citywide Anti-Gang Enforcement (CAGE) Unit. The CAGE Unit was created by Sgt. Savelli in 1996 and because of its success, it was recognized as the Most Effective Gang Unit in the United States. Sgt. Savelli was twice awarded Supervisor of the Year out of 20,000 supervisors of all ranks and named one of NYPD's Top 10 Most Effective Leaders. As a Detective, he was a member of the New York Drug Enforcement Task Force where he specialized in money laundering cartels and international drug trafficking organizations such as the Cali Columbian Drug Cartel. In fact, he and his drug unit made the Largest Cash Seizure in World History to date: $20 million dollars. In addition, he is co-founder and current first vice-president of the East Coast Gang Investigators Association. 
*Instructor: Captain Steve Church, *Rockingham County, NH, Department of Corrections. Captain Church joined the Department of Corrections in 1989, rapidly rose through the ranks and was recently promoted to Captain of Operations and Staff Development. During his career, Captain Church has conducted gang identification training throughout NH and has extensive knowledge and experience on the subject of conducting security threat interviews. In 1995, he was named NH Corrections Employee of the Year. Captain Church is the current Vice-President of the New England Chapter of the East Coast Gang Investigator's Association. 

*Instructor: Captain John Scaduto,* Suffolk County MA Sheriff's Department

*Instructor: Detective Sergeant Christopher L. Cost, *Supervisor of the Criminal Division, [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Belknap County Sheriff's Department Laconia, New Hampshire. Det. Sgt. Cost has 25 years of law enforcement experience including time with the Nantucket, Massachusetts and Bristol, New Hampshire Police Departments and over 14 years with the Laconia, New Hampshire Police Department. Currently, Sgt. Costs specialties include criminal investigations, crime scene processing, evidence identification/collection, photography and Outlaw Motorcycle Gang (OMG) intelligence / identification / interdiction. In June 1999, Sgt. Cost was the recipient of medals for both Bravery and Wounded in the Line of Service from the Laconia Police Department for the 1998 Hells Angels Riot at Weirs Beach, New Hampshire.

*Instructor: Det. Bob Hogan, *Lynn, MA Police Department, Gang Unit 

*Instructor: Det. Dan Morales,* Lynn, MA Police Department, Gang Unit

*Additional Instructors: *Regional Street and Prison Gang Experts from New England. Instructors will be announced in the near future as soon as we receive confirmation of their availability. Please check back often. 

*Payment:* If you wish to pay for this course by means of a credit or debit card, please register for the course first, then return to this page and click on the PayPal icon below and fill in the required information. Thank you. 

Got Questions? Click Here
[/font][/font]


----------



## kttref

I wanna go


----------

